# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور سوم و معافیت

## Amirxray

سلام دوستان وقت بخیر 
پسری که میخواد سال سوم کنکور بده چجوری باید سربازی نره (همین داستان پیام نور و اینا)و تقریبا هزینش چقدره یکی کامل توضیح بده
ممنون

----------


## BlackRose

سلام تو انتخاب رشته کدرشته های پیام نور شهر خوئتو بزن (الانم میشه چون اکثر پیام نورها باسوابق تحصیلیه) بعد زمانش که رسید برو دانشگاه ثبتنام کن و بگو مرخصی بهت بدن (بجای انتخاب واحد)
هزینش هم تو اکثر شهرها ترمی 200 هزار تومنه (چون فقط شهریه ثابت میدید و هیچ واحدی برنمیدارید)
سرجمع واسه هر دو ترم میشه 400 هزار که البته الان فقط مرخصی ترم اول میدن بهتون بهمن باز میرید مرخصی ترم بهمن رو میگیرید و شهریه ش رو میدید

----------


## Amirxray

> سلام تو انتخاب رشته کدرشته های پیام نور شهر خوئتو بزن (الانم میشه چون اکثر پیام نورها باسوابق تحصیلیه) بعد زمانش که رسید برو دانشگاه ثبتنام کن و بگو مرخصی بهت بدن (بجای انتخاب واحد)
> هزینش هم تو اکثر شهرها ترمی 200 هزار تومنه (چون فقط شهریه ثابت میدید و هیچ واحدی برنمیدارید)
> سرجمع واسه هر دو ترم میشه 400 هزار که البته الان فقط مرخصی ترم اول میدن بهتون بهمن باز میرید مرخصی ترم بهمن رو میگیرید و شهریه ش رو میدید


ممنو
بعد مرخصی میدن؟
اخه یه دوستی میگفت مجبور میکنن به انتخاب واحد و تقریبا ترمی 500 میگیرن
بعد اگه مجبور شدم و انتخاب واحد کردم اون موقع چی میشه اگه نری دانشگاه؟

----------


## Farnooshh

> ممنو
> بعد مرخصی میدن؟
> اخه یه دوستی میگفت مجبور میکنن به انتخاب واحد و تقریبا ترمی 500 میگیرن
> بعد اگه مجبور شدم و انتخاب واحد کردم اون موقع چی میشه اگه نری دانشگاه؟


اره 2ترم مرخصی رو میدن بعضیا قبول نمیشن و سال بعدشم مجبور میشن پیام نور بمونن و دیگه مرخصی نمیدن بهشون مجبورن انتخاب واحد کنن و هزینه ی بیشتر و اگه نرن دانشگاه حذفشون میکنن و مشروطی و این داستانا  :Yahoo (105):

----------

